# Nana's Reversible Hoodie Scarf and Plain Scarf Pattern



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is what I had in my note pad . It's not cleaned up in a nice pattern form but I think it will work for you . I knitted a couple of these scarfs up . One is knitted without the cable ( all garter stitches but with a hood. Basically for a hoodie ,what I did was the same as the yellow scarf which is the pattern here. Only I knitter it in two pieces . I knitted both sides at the same time starting at the bottom of the scarf and working up to were the scarf reached my neck . Then I increased my stitches to the depth I needed for my hood over the next couple of rows at the very start of the neck line and when I had the depth I wanted I just knitted both sides up till both sides reached the top of my head and then I seamed the two pieces together at the back of the head and the top.

This is the first time I have ever done this so I pray it makes sense . I've never written a pattern before sorry.

For Nanas Reversible Cable Hoodie Scarf and plain no cable hoodie scarf
needle size US 13-9.0 mm

Lion Brand Wool-Ease Thick & Quick Solids
I used the same yarn and needles for all three

4 skeins = 424.0 yards (387.7 meters), 680 grams

This is for a plain all garter st hoodie scarf
Two Skeins per side

I knitted this in two panels , a left and a right (Mirrored of each other). Starting at the lower end of one side knitting up to the top of the head adding my increases as needed .

First panel , I CO 20 sts ,knit to my collar bone / neck area and started an increase on new row at this point . K 2 , k1 f&b aka kfb repeat to end of row (26 sts total) You may not want your hood as deep as mine so ,increase to what you would like the depth of your hood to be. I wanted to be able to roll this one back over the ears for added warmth so I increased to 36 sts total. After I had the depth I wanted I knitted to the middle top area of my head and then Place sts on waste yarn .Then I repeated the same for my next panel. I used a Kitchener Stitch Grafting of Garter Stitch Knitting at the top of the hood and seamed down the back of the hood.






For the Hoodie scarf 
I CO 20 sts, work in garter for 9 rows then start a pattern of knit 6, then knit 8 sts (these 8 sts are knitted as k1,p1,k1,p1,k1,p1,k1,p1 [1 by 1 ribbing] that is how you get the reversible cable , next knit the last 6 sts.

For the yellow Scarf,

Nana's Reversible Cabled Scarf

Cast on using the Cable Cast On 26 sts ( I used a cable cast on and a cable cast off)

link for Cable Cast On






Cable Cast Off link






I didn't use markers but you can , place markers after 9sts and again after 8 sts.

[Note]

The Reversible Cable is done by working a k1,p1, for a total of 8 sts

( k9, [ k1,p1 ,k1,p1,k1,p1,k1,p1] ,k9) this completes a row.

[end note]

Begin:

Row 1-9 :Knit

Row 10: k9, [ k1,p1 ,k1,p1,k1,p1,k1,p1 ] ,k9.
(You are setting up the start of your cable on Row 10 '(cable cross over)

*Repeat Row 10 for 6 more rows.

**Next: Cable Cross Over Row

k9, remove the next 4 ribbed stitches to a cable needle ,hold to the front, next, k1,p1,k1,p1,now place the 4 stitches from the cable holder back onto the left needle and k1,p1,k1,p1 (you have now done your first cable cross over) k9 .

Next: you will now repeat from * to ** , repeat these to rows until you have your scarf close to the length you want .You want both ends of the cables to end in the same way so once you find the length you want omit the last Cable Cross Over and then return to Rows 1-9 . ending with a Cable Bind Off


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Fantastic!!


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

They are wonderful.
Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Just thinking about the construction ... when I do one, I'll join the two panels at the same time as increasing for the hood. Then I'll just have to do a three-needle bind off at the top of the hood. No sewing!


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just thinking about the construction ... when I do one, I'll join the two panels at the same time as increasing for the hood. Then I'll just have to do a three-needle bind off at the top of the hood. No sewing!


I was winging it when I made mine ,but that sound interesting . Let me know how it works out . One seam is a good idea.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Wonderful! I was just about to work up the same idea but now I can just take off from yours. Thank you so much


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice, thank you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful! I like the hoodie scarf idea!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for posting your pattern.


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for your pattern. The grey scarf, the one with the handsome man modeling it, should be on a movie set.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for being so kind and generous with your talent. I am going to keep these!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW!!!!! Thank you....I love both versions...
julie


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

This is EXACTLY what I have been searching for!
Thank you, will bookmark this thread!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wonderful idea! Thanks..


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Great scarves.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks, Nanakess for the very useful pattern, and Jessica-Jean for the helpful suggestion. I'll be making a few of these soon.

By the way, Nanakess, your instructions are clear--even better than some of those published by "professionals". You're very generous to share this with us. And Jessica-Jean, your helpful comments & suggestions are always so welcomed.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks a bunch. bookmarked and saved for printing later.


----------



## karno49 (Nov 13, 2014)

Bookmarked!!!!! Thank you, clever lady.


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

MomPae said:


> Thanks, Nanakess for the very useful pattern, and Jessica-Jean for the helpful suggestion. I'll be making a few of these soon.
> 
> By the way, Nanakess, your instructions are clear--even better than some of those published by "professionals". You're very generous to share this with us. And Jessica-Jean, your helpful comments & suggestions are always so welcomed.


OMG, thank you so so much . I was very very nervous about posting my notes on this pattern and your compliment was so nice to hear. A lot of times I will find myself sitting here rewriting someone's pattern (For my own use only)that I have reused and is a favorite pattern of mine ,not that I can make it better, but I make it so it makes sense to me.

I sometimes would feel that a pattern is not clear enough for me because maybe I'm just not ready for it when I first started knitting. I thought maybe I needed to stay with the easy patterns only. Then I realized, I can knit anything if I can understand the patterns . So now on more complicated patterns I go over them and break them down for Knitting Dummies like myself .


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just thinking about the construction ... when I do one, I'll join the two panels at the same time as increasing for the hood. Then I'll just have to do a three-needle bind off at the top of the hood. No sewing!


The more I think about this the more I wish I had done that . (Slapping forehead saying Duh!) That makes so much knitting sense. Would you mind if I add this as an option ? Giving credit to you


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wonderful.....you read my mind......this is exactly what I've been looking for. Thank You, Thank You, Thank You.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

These are superb! Thank you very much for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just thinking about the construction ... when I do one, I'll join the two panels at the same time as increasing for the hood. Then I'll just have to do a three-needle bind off at the top of the hood. No sewing!


Special thank you to Jessica Jean for her clever idea.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nanakess said:


> The more I think about this the more I wish I had done that . (Slapping forehead saying Duh!) That makes so much knitting sense. Would you mind if I add this as an option ? Giving credit to you


Go ahead and add it, but no credit is necessary.

As for re-writing patterns, I've been doing that forever - though it's loads easier on a computer than it was longhand.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks so much.... have saved this post.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I made one of these, just winging it and I did the three needle bind off. Worked Great!. I am happy with the results, only wished I had taken notes! Oh, well when I make another, I will check out this pattern.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Just thinking about the construction ... when I do one, I'll join the two panels at the same time as increasing for the hood. Then I'll just have to do a three-needle bind off at the top of the hood. No sewing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> I made one of these, just winging it and I did the three needle bind off. Worked Great!. I am happy with the results, only wished I had taken notes! Oh, well when I make another, I will check out this pattern.


Come to think of it, I've made 2 hooded-scarves but without cables. In a long scarf, I just ran a seam for the back of the head.


----------



## Linda La (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you for sharing. Your work is beautiful, I am going to save them also for later. I just started knitting this winter and will be going back to classes again in the spring.

Linda La


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Many thanks for your pattern, I don't do a lot of hand knitting but will try this as I love the idea of the hooded scarf - I look terrible in a beanie! Just a thought, would the cables look odd if instead of knitting two pieces and joining, you just started one end, increased for the hood then decreased and knitted to the end? I am trying to avoid the complex joining of garter stitch and the ribbed stitches.

Thanks agIn for the pattern
Sheila


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are gorgeous


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

excellent


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

rainbirdoz said:


> Many thanks for your pattern, I don't do a lot of hand knitting but will try this as I love the idea of the hooded scarf - I look terrible in a beanie! Just a thought, would the cables look odd if instead of knitting two pieces and joining, you just started one end, increased for the hood then decreased and knitted to the end? I am trying to avoid the complex joining of garter stitch and the ribbed stitches.
> 
> Thanks agIn for the pattern
> Sheila


 I was going to try that on my next one . There's no reason it shouldn't work .


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Nanakess said:


> I was going to try that on my next one . There's no reason it shouldn't work .


Thanks Nanakess, that's the way I will do it. It is summer here now so I have plenty of time to have it ready for our winter.
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome saved this thank you :thumbup:


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

This is great, thank you for sharing


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

karno49 said:


> Bookmarked!!!!! Thank you, clever lady.


Totally agree!! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Great winter wear!


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

You are all very welcome and thank you for liking my idea . It means a lot to me to know that someone wants to knit my scarfs.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nanakess said:


> You are all very welcome and thank you for liking my idea . It means a lot to me to know that someone wants to knit my scarfs.


I want to knit your scarf and I love the dog in your avatar!


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you, I posted the pattern here in this thread for anyone that wanted to give it a go. 

That's my babygirl 'Emmalou' in the profile photo . She's an Australian Shepherd ,11 yrs old .


----------



## Rosierat (Jan 31, 2015)

Nanakess said:


> The more I think about this the more I wish I had done that . (Slapping forehead saying Duh!) That makes so much knitting sense. Would you mind if I add this as an option ? Giving credit to you


This is a wonderful scarf and I want to knit a lot of the plain ones for the men's cancer clinic here as they have no warm men's styles. Anyway I'm a fairly basic knitter and was wondering if you or Jessica Jean could explain in more detail about joining the two sides and increasing together? I don't quite know how to do that 😃 . It's such a good pattern do you mind if I share with other people to knit it? Thanks so much for your time 💐


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

Rosierat said:


> This is a wonderful scarf and I want to knit a lot of the plain ones for the men's cancer clinic here as they have no warm men's styles. Anyway I'm a fairly basic knitter and was wondering if you or Jessica Jean could explain in more detail about joining the two sides and increasing together? I don't quite know how to do that 😃 . It's such a good pattern do you mind if I share with other people to knit it? Thanks so much for your time 💐


Yes, please feel free to share. I'm guessing you're asking about the scarf with the hoodie. If so ,I knitted both sides at the same time starting at the bottom of the scarf and working up to were the scarf reached my neck . Then I increased my stitches to the depth I needed for my hood over the next couple of rows at the very start of the neck line and when I had the depth I wanted I just knitted both sides up till both sides reached the top of my head and then I seamed the two pieces together at the back of the head and the top.

I hope the crude drawing is helpful. I knitted 2-at a time


----------



## Rosierat (Jan 31, 2015)

Nanakess said:


> Yes, please feel free to share. I'm guessing you're asking about the scarf with the hoodie. If so ,I knitted both sides at the same time starting at the bottom of the scarf and working up to were the scarf reached my neck . Then I increased my stitches to the depth I needed for my hood over the next couple of rows at the very start of the neck line and when I had the depth I wanted I just knitted both sides up till both sides reached the top of my head and then I seamed the two pieces together at the back of the head and the top.
> 
> I hope the crude drawing is helpful. I knitted 2-at a time


Thanks so much for your wonderful detail it's fantastic, so just to clarify you knit 2 seperate panels on the same needles with 2 seperate balls of wool? Sorry to be a pain but I really want to get it right for these blokes in need! Thanks again 🌺


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

Rosierat said:


> Thanks so much for your wonderful detail it's fantastic, so just to clarify you knit 2 seperate panels on the same needles with 2 seperate balls of wool? Sorry to be a pain but I really want to get it right for these blokes in need! Thanks again 🌺


Yes, that's just how I do it. I use circular needles .


----------

